# Pooch test



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello! I wanted to see if 2 of my does are pregnant. Meredith (who I hope is pregnant) she should be bred to registered Alaskan champion nigie buck so babies can be papered she should be due April 27th - May 9th depending when she took she was with the buck from December 5th - December 9th so her owner told me those are her due dates I've had her for almost 3 months (her whole pregnancy so far)

And next is cookie who I hope is not bred I got her 2 months ago she was with a intact male Nubian buck and she is a mini mancha I'm just hoping she did not take she is about 8-9 months

Meredith (Her 3rd freshening)






















This is Meredith on December 31st
http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/thegoatspot_net/197/26949-1455657234.jpg

Meredith February 2nd









Meredith today (February 16th)







(sorry for bad picture I took the pictures off my phone cause I don't want to export them to the computer lol)

And here is cookie


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Neither look pregnant to me but I'm not a pro. Might help if you took the pictures from a little farther away.


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Okay thanks I'll try to take some further away in a little bit


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

those were cookies

Here are Meredith's
















That's all I got not sure how far you want if you need any other angles or anything I'll be happy to get those I love photography! It's pretty much my life but I'm taking pictures of the pictures on my camera I'll upload some to the computer later for better quality


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

:Bump: 

Anyone else have any opinions?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What we need is the full back end picture with tail up naturally. Not too close and not too far. I'm having a hard time telling because the pictures are too close or too far.


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Okay here's what I got Meredith was sleeping so I didn't get pic of her I will when I go back out later hopefully these work


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh and not sure if this means anything but on cookie I can feel a bit of an udder it's like the size of a gold ball not sure if that's normal for an almost 9 month old or not


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

We need a picture like this.


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Okay one minute


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

those were Meredith's I think I might have felt a baby not sure though she should be at about 3 months in a week or so she is getting bigger but might just be fat

Here's cookies






























Sorry it's taking so long to get good pics I'm new to the whole pooch thing so I have no idea what I'm doing lol


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

here's a couple more of Meredith


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Can you turn them so the sun is shining on their, well, you know? Those are too dark for me to see, maybe others can tell from those though.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

The point of the pooch test is to be able to see both "holes" clearly, with a naturally held tail.


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Okay here are some of cookie
















And I cant get any good ones of Meredith cause the sun just got blocked by clouds


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay, those are better! She doesn't look bred to me. How long ago was she exposed?


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm not sure I got her about 2 months ago and she was with a buck then but when I had to go look at a house in California about 1 month ago or so my friend let her in with my buck and she may have been in heat her tail hairs were clumped together


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably best to pull blood and send in to BioTracking.


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Here are some I just got of Meredith


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Okay so my worst fears have come true cookie is pregnant  she has been acting off for the last 8 days she is my sweetest goat (bottle raised) she's always begging for food and jumping on me to get attention and wanting nose scratches but the last 8 day she has been a HUGE bully she headbutts me every time I try to pet her she is almost always sleeping and looks like a huge whale lol and she is bulling my 2 new sannen bottle babies and bottle lamb she was doing it even before I moved and now she is quite puffy back there but I didn't think much other than maybe she was just being a jerk and wants to be herd queen but nope I decided to bump her today cause she was huge and I felt 2 hooves and a body to go with them and I believe I felt kicks aswell here are some pics do any of you have a guess of how close she is 9 months old I belive now or almost 9 months she has some udder growth here's pics

last month
















Today's pics






























Meredith I'm almost certain she's pregnant I think I've seen a few kicks she should be 3 months and a week I think and her udder has grown a little and she more swollen I'll get some of her later tomorrow


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Okay so my worst fears have come true cookie is pregnant  she has been acting off for the last 8 days she is my sweetest goat (bottle raised) she's always begging for food and jumping on me to get attention and wanting nose scratches but the last 8 day she has been a HUGE bully she headbutts me every time I try to pet her she is almost always sleeping and looks like a huge whale lol and she is bulling my 2 new sannen bottle babies and bottle lamb she was doing it even before I moved and now she is quite puffy back there but I didn't think much other than maybe she was just being a jerk and wants to be herd queen but nope I decided to bump her today cause she was huge and I felt 2 hooves and a body to go with them and I believe I felt kicks aswell here are some pics do any of you have a guess of how close she is 9 months old I belive now or almost 9 months she has some udder growth here's pics


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry phone wasn't working right here's the pics

Last month






















Today 






























Any guessed how long you think she has left I know that could be almost impossible but I'm getting a vet out here in a week or so for an ultrasound


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

From what I can see she doesn't look bagged up at all yet. Maybe 6-8 weeks left would be my guess


----------

